# Canon 1000FN suddenly stopped turning on - please help!



## Dayna-Gay (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I have a Canon 1000FN that has been functioning perfectly for the 6/7 years I have had it (it was a hand-me-down to begin with). A few days ago the screen that displays all the numbers and battery seemed to turn off so I bought a brand new battery as I thought that was the problem. However, even with the new battery it now seems to be completely dead and no matter what I have tried it won't revive!

I am travelling the US and have no idea what kind of store to take it to for hands on help - please if anyone has any idea what could be wrong do let me know! Thank you so much!

Dayna


----------



## compur (Sep 7, 2018)

Consider yourself lucky it worked as long as it did. These series-1000/Rebel models were among the worst film cameras Canon ever made as far as longevity goes. I come across them frequently at yard sales and such and they are almost always dead.


----------

